
Everyone hates open-plan offices. why they still exist - zeveb
https://www.fastcompany.com/90285582/everyone-hates-open-plan-offices-heres-why-they-still-exist
======
zunzun
I still remember the hell of working on extremely complicated n-tiered
enterprise software during the loud, daily shoot-the-breezes from nearby co-
workers. The "manager" had a quiet walled office and did not care, the noise
was not their problem. After a company buyout, nearly every single one of them
lost their jobs. This actually happened.

------
brokenmachine
Every time there's one of these articles, the comments are always from one of
two groups:

1\. Introverts (like me) saying that they can't work under those distracting
conditions.

and

2\. Extroverts screaming, "why can't you just be social?! I love noise!"

